# Paul Ryan of Origin's Picking Technique: WTF?



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 7, 2012)

Go to 3:20 in this video and watch his right hand. Anyone know why he does this?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 7, 2012)

Black metal style flutter picking?


----------



## Grimbold (Nov 7, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Black metal style flutter picking?


pretty much yeah...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 7, 2012)

What's he doing wrong? It's the "turn your hand like you're turning a door knob technique", which is actually more relaxed than most techniques from the wrist, except that he has his wrist bent which probably isn't for the best.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah its the 90 degree wrist bend that confuses me, his technique isnt that weird otherwise but that one part just looks absolutely fucked


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 7, 2012)

Try it yourself - its actually pretty natural. I used to pick like that on fast stuff. It's pretty relaxed if you have control


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 7, 2012)

I've experimented with that as well. I got the idea years ago from Eddie (skip to 2:43):



If you can get the required control, it's a pretty damn effective (and as others have said, natural-feeling).

Of course, palm muting is out of the question with this technique.


----------



## Heavy_Arms (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember seeing him live a few years back and also thinking, wtf?


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 11, 2012)

How to Play Ukulele by Jake Shimabukuro - YouTube


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 11, 2012)

He does the same thing that Shawn Lane does. In fact, his probably picks with his wrist like that for oscillatory picking, tilt the pick, gain a little speed and fluidity so the tremolo-picked phrases he is doing blend better and sound faster.


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Nov 11, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> What's he doing wrong? It's the "turn your hand like you're turning a door knob technique", which is actually more relaxed than most techniques from the wrist, except that he has his wrist bent which probably isn't for the best.



That's the most relaxed technique I've ever seen. Completely relax your wrist, notice how it falls to close to 90°? I'm not saying it's a good technique either.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 11, 2012)

Bloodbath Salt said:


> That's the most relaxed technique I've ever seen. Completely relax your wrist, notice how it falls to close to 90°? I'm not saying it's a good technique either.




Sure, relax your wrist fully - it falls to a 90° angle. Then, hold a pick and use that form to Trem pick - you are no longer fully relaxed, and so the angle is no longer a great idea. 

Anyway, it is a relatively safe technique to use.


----------



## Indigenous (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like the technique a lot of gypsy jazz guys use for strumming. Check out Andreas' hand while he's comping in this video.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol! that reminds me of how I used to pick when I was 14 and didn't know you had to mute the strings you weren't playing. I didn't know it was being used (in the right way) by other guitarists.


----------



## sleightest (Nov 12, 2012)

This sounds like this technique could be of great help to me I just have one concern:
I always have a part of my hand touching the guitar when I play as an anchor point so I can tell where the strings are, either I'm palm muting or I have my pinky touching the pickguard, a string Im not playing or even a pickup.
Does your hand just hover when you do this? if so how the hell do you maintain accuracy doing this?


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 16, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Sure, relax your wrist fully - it falls to a 90° angle. Then, hold a pick and use that form to Trem pick - you are no longer fully relaxed, and so the angle is no longer a great idea.
> 
> Anyway, it is a relatively safe technique to use.



looks like most of his motion is coming from the rotation of his forearm, which is probably a good thing, but god damn it looks horrid doesn't it?


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 16, 2012)

Indigenous said:


> Looks like the technique a lot of gypsy jazz guys use for strumming. Check out Andreas' hand while he's comping in this video.




the guy on the right, i have no idea who that is by the way, has pretty much the motion i've been told to go for, originating from forearm, open hand, no isolated motion, everything moving as a unit. I'll have to watch more of these and take notes 

the other guy's strumming is just weird though, it feels bad to even put my hand in that position!


----------

